# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Управление телефоном с ПК

## wandererof

Проблема вот в чем:Например плохая связь(телефон не берет сеть) комп стоит 2 метрах от окна около окна связь есть ложу туда мобилу соединяюсь через блютуз ну или шнуро с компом и принимаю или отпровляю звонки не прикасаясь к мобиле находясь в гарнитуре подключенной к компу. Может есть какие то другие решения удаленного управления и пользованием телефоном через ПК. 
Заранее благодарен всем кто откликнится или просто заинтересуется
с уважением
alex

----------

